# H2BLU maximum by Recochem, is it any better than other DEF?



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

*“You can be watching TV and see Coca-Cola, and you know that the President drinks Coke, Liz Taylor drinks Coke, and just think, you can drink Coke, too. A Coke is a Coke and no amount of money can get you a better Coke than the one the bum on the corner is drinking. All the Cokes are the same and all the Cokes are good. Liz Taylor knows it, the President knows it, the bum knows it, and you know it."*

DEF is DEF is DEF. Buy the cheap $8 jugs from Walmart or some other discount supplier and it's the same as you get from some place selling "premium" DEF.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

This is the cheapest DEF I can find. So Im stickin wit it.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

yes DEF is DEF.

We get ours in 55 gallon plastic drums. I don’t remember the price at the top of my head. Like $250 minus $100 core charge for the drum.

$2.5ish a gallon. Just as good as anything else. I was a bit concerned about storing DEF for months but it hasn’t been a big deal.


----------



## phil1734 (Aug 30, 2019)

Rural King if you have them in your area. A 2.5 gallon jug is $7, sometimes on sale for $6.50. Cheaper than the truck stop pumps around me.

I looked at doing bulk but only having a diesel Cruze a 30 gallon drum would last me 6 years - way past its shelf life.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

phil1734 said:


> Rural King if you have them in your area. A 2.5 gallon jug is $7, sometimes on sale for $6.50. Cheaper than the truck stop pumps around me.
> 
> I looked at doing bulk but only having a diesel Cruze a 30 gallon drum would last me 6 years - way past its shelf life.


Yeahhh. We have some hungry mouths to feed.

In theory the thick HDPE barrel will hold together a little better. And if the tank is full and never opened, honestly it could last decades.

A less full tank, hotter conditions (freezing is fine), and regular opening... Not so much.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Truck stops are the cheapest to buy. Although I understand the inconvenience of finding one. But you're guaranteed fresh and not having to store anything.

Or buy a 5 gallon container also to store. 

$2.50ish or less per gallon. In my state.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Truck stops are the cheapest to buy. Although I understand the inconvenience of finding one. But you're guaranteed fresh and not having to store anything.
> 
> Or buy a 5 gallon container also to store.
> 
> $2.50ish or less per gallon. In my state.


I can walk in to any Walmart, Farm & Fleet, Rural King, Menard's, and many other stores to find a 2.5 gallon container of DEF for $7.99 or less (was $6.99 today at Menard's). It's fresh and stored inside climate controlled stores. I do this when my DEF warning gets down to 20%, dump the whole container in the tank, and put the container right into the recycle bin (even though it probably goes to the landfill anyway).


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

At 22% I had an overflow. 20 I shall try.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I pay $3.00 a gallon at the pump in Florida at all the truck stops I came across. Much much cheaper than the 2.5 gallon container at Walmart or any other automotive supplier. I bought a fuel container that is only for DEF. I fill up my diesel Cruze or Colorado and my spare 2.5 gallon container. Which ever vehicle gets low is the one I take to the truck stop with my container. This works good for me. With DEF unfortunately not all truck stops have DEF at the pump. Whatever works best for you is always a matter of convenience over cost. I try to plan ahead before my DEF drops to a warning level so I wont end up paying much more at your local Walmart.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

You have better luck with the chain stops.

The mom and pops won't for whatever reason.

They should. DEF has been around 10 years now.


----------

